# Best Medication for Alternating C and D



## Mollym56 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm so excited to have found fellow IBS'ers who actually know what it's like to stare at the inside of a bathroom stall for WAYYYY too long. I need some advice and I'm hoping ya'll might just have it.I'm 20 years old and I've had IBS since around 11, but within the past few years it has gotten much worse. I was prescribed Symax Duotabs, but they increase my C. If I take something for C, it makes the D worse, and vise versa! For example, if I get desperate and take Immodium, I'm doomed for days of not going! Ugh. I'm tired of feeling like it's always my fault..."I should have exercised more. I got too nervous. I should have eaten more fiber, drank more water, eaten less of this, eaten more of that..." Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can take or in what combinations? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Molly and welcome to the boards -I'm also an alternating IBSer and have tried many different medications over the years. Everyone is different as to what works for them, but I have found that no medication is best for me. I do carry "emergency immodium" with me all the time, but only use it in an emergency when I am not able to sit out the storm. I have found that what works best for me is eliminating/limiting my trigger foods - which took a long time to discover and is ever changing. It's amazing how one time something bothers me and then the next time it doesn't - depends on what is going on emotionally with me, what else I've eaten, etc.I also excercie and do yoga to help keep things moving for the C/bloating side of ibs.I really don't have any answers for you, but want you to know that you're not alone in this vicious cycle we call IBS ! Hoping you find some relief,Jodie


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

I have found Hyoscyamine to be the best, but it's pretty hard to find now. I think Symax is close enough, however, to potentially help.You could also try a liquid Rx called Gastrocrom. It's hard to find, and your doctor likely doesn't know about it, but it works to stabilize the mast cells, which have to do with histamine/allergies. My GI swears they aren't related to IBS, but my ENT swears they are. Whatever. It does help me, but I don't take it that often because it has to be ordered, my pharmacy always gets confused, etc. You take it four times a day, and it's in these plastic tubes. It doesn't taste good, but the flavor is kind of like chewing on plastic, so it's mild and is gone in seconds.As Jodie said, no one drug works for everyone. And it's usually just trial and error until you find something helps, hurts, or does nothing.You might also try some herbs like peppermint, ginger, and chamomile.I hope that helps.BTW, just be glad Immodium helps you for a time. It does nada for me.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi I am also an alternator. Immodium does the same thing to me. Seems to prolong the vicious cycle. I have tried many meds over the past 14 years. I have had the most luck since going more the psychological route with things--something I swore I'd never do, but it has really made a difference for me. When I was first put on prozac for depression and klonopin for anxiety I was having attacks several times a week. It then went way down to only about once or twice a month. I was doing so well-then I got pregnant. First trimester was a nightmare (this is my 4th though so I am done after this). I can't wait to give birth so I can go back on all my meds. Also, I don't really praise drinking but I also found that one vodka shot in a glass of cranberry juice each night before bed really helped to regulate me. I also take 4- 500mg pills of methylcellulose (fiber) before bed each night. And I take Digestive Advantage every night. Yes it is a lot of pills but all these in combination and watching what I eat seem to work best.


----------

